# 263 dogs Seized in FL Puppy Mill



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this report about 263 small breed dogs seized in a Venice, FL home. Thank God they got out. Lots of medical attention needed. They're in deplorable shape. From the video, it looked to me like some might be Maltese.:angry: Anyone from SCMR or other rescue responding to this? So many dogs.
263 dogs removed from Fla home medically evaluated


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What the frick:angry::angry::angry: is wrong with people?
Those poor babies!!! 
Thank God most of them will be saved now from such a horrendously awful "life". 
Life can be so unfair to defenceless & innocent.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

If anyone is looking to adopt :heart: , it says they are taking applications!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just no end to all this. It sounds like the dogs are all in Rescues or at shelters. How do you care for that many dogs in a home..you dont.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw this quote in a news story: 
"The most horrific conditions I think I've ever seen in my rescue," said Tri-County Director Suzi Goldsmith. "They have had the worst quality of life and I would say they've had no quality of life.":smcry::smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This just kills me! Two things that I cannot abide is neglect and cruelty to animals and children! So innocent and helpless. What is wrong with people????


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So so disgusting and sad. Some people are just sick. Those poor babies. Thank God for animal rescues.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't even read or look at it....I can just imagine what those poor animals had to endure at the hands of sick and heartless people. It makes me so mad :angry:. How do these people live with themselves....so disturbing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

One article I read seemed to say it was a BYB breeder who was a hoarder and that the animals weren't malnourished but she could never let go when the economy tanked ! Whatever it was, it was horrendous.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

And it doesn't say that there were any consequences for the people who held these dogs. Just that they were "cooperating"! What does that mean?! Nothing . . . they'll probably do it again.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

This is so saddening and maddening! I'm glad they were rescued and hope each find a good home. it's beyond comprehension how people can treat these pups that way


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked and found a couple other stories on it. Sounds like no charges will be filed on the woman but a couple misdemeanors will be on the husband. The woman has severe depression,so I guess they're taking that into account.

In my book,that's no excuse, ever heard of guilty but insane.you treat them,then they face punishment!

Sad ,so very sad..If animals could vote,this would be a whole different country!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue,
I just can't open it after this past week's finds. I can't handle it today. This is where _most_ dogs in the paper, internet, brokers, word of mouth come from. So many people don't know they are contributing to a horror when buying from them, because they never see the actual home they are kept in. :smcry::smcry:


----------

